
Block Chain Transparency: Initial Exchange Rankings Report - yarapavan
https://www.blockchaintransparency.org/reports/
======
yarapavan
"It is estimated that over $6 billion dollars in daily trade volume is being
faked with over 67% of daily volume being wash traded. Over 70% of the
CoinMarketCap top 100 is likely engaging in wash trading by at least 3x their
stated volume."

